# Cyanogen 7.2.0 su htc Legend



## pet (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello, I say you sorry for my bad english... In this days I changed on my HTC LEGEND to Cyanogen mod 7.2.0 from the 7.0 but now i find some problem with Google play... it doesn't work and go in crask.
It ask me an account gmail and when I answer YES, it crask ( but only thi app). Could you give me an help please!? Thank so much for your attention, Carmine


----------

